# Polarion- Crew Served Weapon Light (CSWL)



## Ken J. Good (Jan 22, 2008)

A couple of folks here wanted a "Sneak Preview" of the System I have been working on.

It should be wheels up by SHOT (01 Feb '08).











Many more images here: http://polarion-usa.com

Select "Videos" and "CSW-Images"

Made in the USA.

Same 4000+ Lumens

It will feature remote switching for the gun operator (ON/OFF), remote power choices from multiple sources including D/C vehicle power, readily available Military 5590 Lithium Sulphur batteries and their rechargeable counterparts the 2590’s, as well as the Polarion Lithium-Ion batteries.

The system will quick connect and disconnect for gun-mounted or handheld applications on the fly.

The system will have 80 minutes of onboard power emitting 4,000+ lumens of clean, brilliant white light.

850 nm IR Filter, all aircraft-grade aluminum body, modular connectors and cables.

Best to everybody.


----------



## Lips (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

.






Very Masculine :thumbsup:





What's the obvious switch do?









.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

Didn't assign a gender to it, but maybe we should.

The side switch is used for thumb activation when the light is dismounted from the weapon.

It is a spring-loaded, Mil-Spec switch. Touch ON, Touch again OFF.


----------



## paddling_man (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

I'm wondering if I can mount one on the rear fender of my motorcycle to fend off the wavering tailgaters. It seems much more fun than simply twisting the throttle every time. :naughty:

Hmmm... not sure my stator can handle this one. Upgrade time...


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*



Ken J. Good said:


> The side switch is used for thumb activation when the light is dismounted from the weapon.
> 
> It is a spring-loaded, Mil-Spec switch. Touch ON, Touch again OFF.



Perhaps it should be guarded? You don't want it coming on accidentally. A guarded toggle can be accessed quickly, yet prevents a bump from flipping it on.



paddling_man said:


> I'm wondering if I can mount one on the rear fender of my motorcycle to fend off the wavering tailgaters. It seems much more fun than simply twisting the throttle every time. :naughty:
> 
> Hmmm... not sure my stator can handle this one. Upgrade time...



I've often been tempted to flip 'em with my N30, but I figured the ensuing fire-y crash wasn't worth the brief entertainment value.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

Thank you for the feedback.

We talked extensively about putting a shelf over the switch for several reasons.

There are several reasons not to either.

Remember this is proto. We are going to flush a bunch of stuff out prior to full-production.


----------



## data_lore (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

You are a god Ken  All of your handheld HIDs are kick-***  I wish I could afford one. I can't wait to see this new one make an appearance to the scene. Good luck with getting some military contracts, you deserve it.


----------



## JetskiMark (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

That looks really rugged and businesslike in those renderings and video. I like the crenelated bezel and all the fins. Will there be a civilian version available eventually?

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

data_lore: Thank you very much for the encouragment. I also just received some really good news from the Polarion of Korea...I am biting my tongue...Can't wait for SHOT Show as I cannot share it now....

JetskiMark:
Actually there is going to be some US-Made Polarion HID's. I am standing that up now

I will borrow from some of the styling as some of the parts will be interchangeable.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

That is a great design. 

I think you would get a lot of additional interest from Police & Fire Services etc if you had a detachable fluid head mount option (maybe similar to a camera tripod mount, but stronger), for mounting on the outside of a car/truck, so the light could be swivelled and fixed on a target for illumination. 

It could be mounted on the front door/windscreen pillar, so it could be operated by the front seat passenger from inside the vehicle.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

That thing is a haus! I like the quick detach for hand held use option too.

I'm guessing that this will cost much less than the Hellfighter.......


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

Ken,

Those are nice drawings, but how about some real details.
Will it use the same reflector and bulb as the Helios or something different.
What "Wattage is this going to be?" 
Is this just a Helios that is put into a more robust body or is this going to be something completely new? 
Can it withstand EMP?
Can it withstand a drop from 40,000 feet onto a Surefire Beast 2 or HellFighter    .

How about some simple information like answering the questions above the best you can before SHOT?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

Tough crowd....


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*



Ken J. Good said:


> Tough crowd....



You are Correct!

So do you have any more crumbs that can be thrown our way before shot.
This thing is clearly small, but all of my questions above still apply. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*

Polarion CSWL "undressed".

We have a couple more minor adjustments to make. Then it is off for Type III hard anno. We are going to do a 2 parts color combo or Natural Green and Black. I am looking forward to the finished look.

The mounting bracket will have the same "Star" Titanium tension nuts as shown in the hinge images. No tools will be required for attaching/detaching the mount.
No tools will be required for placing the light securing within the mount or removing it very quickly for handheld applications if required.

It will have it's own electronics package that will allow for remote power, remote switching, handheld onboard power, handheld switching. Capable of running off of a variety of remote power sources. Production models will have System Off as well to prevent unintentional activation. 

We also have it set up so that the internal battery can be recharged in place if desired/required.

As far as power/output the only thing I am going to say is....You will not be disappointed.





Click Here for Larger Image





Click Here for Larger Image





Click Here for Larger Image





Click Here for Larger Image





Click Here for Larger Image





Click Here for Larger Image


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 28, 2008)

Great job Ken. 
Looks very rugged! 
I know we are looking at a prototype, but one concern I would have is the toggle switch. From the rendering it looks like a part which could very easily be damaged and manipulated.
Did you implement and ballast design changes? Is there power status indication?
Good luck at Shot.
Willem.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 28, 2008)

The toggle switch is too exposed right now. 
We will address that. 

Power indicator. Probably not. Most of the time this is going to be running off of vehicle power or a set of remotely placed batteries.

When it is off the gun, you will have 80 minutes and you should be carrying an extra battery with you.

Not sure that another component/indicator will be in the overall best interest of this system.

Convince me otherwise, I am flexible.

We are also going to offer a connection into a chest harness that you can plug into that can carry multiple Polarion Batteries.

Power....MORE POWER....Yes....It looks like I have several pathways for more of that. Will post in a couple of days.


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 28, 2008)

Ken,
If the light primarily runs off vehicle or remote batteries, than power level indication becomes a moot point.
Personally, I think it would still be nice to have some sort of indication (ie double strobe) if the battery voltage comes close to cutoff or some other means of low bat indication.
I have one of the silver pre-production PH40 with a solid tail cap. I don’t use the light in a consistent manner and hence never know when the lights go out. That can be annoying!.
With regards to battery technologies I am sure you are aware of a lot new exciting stuff out there. I would probably give the guys at Stanford a call, see linked article: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/12/071219103105.htm
I have their paper in PDF format if you are interested.
Regards,
Willem.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 28, 2008)

I can hear the call now.

Hey guys howzit going? 

I'm Ken Good...Who?

Ken Good? What?

Ken Good!.....Well anyway, I need some really good batteries. Can you put me on your waiting list?

Yeah right...Uh what was your name again.....:thinking:


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 28, 2008)

Funny Ken! 
I am serious though, don’t sell yourself short.
I know the guys from Tesla Motors, GM (presumably considering going A123 route) and others are talking to them. But, just as an example, the power pack going into the Tesla Roaster requires 6800 Li-ion 18650 cells.
So for testing puroposes and you have a real life application which does not require a large amount of cells….you never know?! 
Enough said...


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 31, 2008)

It's ALIVE 

Looking for a name....


----------



## djblank87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ken that is an awesome design and truly cutting edge looking. I will stop by your booth at shot to see this puppy. 

:twothumbs


----------



## data_lore (Jan 31, 2008)

AWESOME  Got any beamshots Ken?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 31, 2008)

Right now this system has the same internal components of the current Polarion PF40.

There are plenty of beamshots on my site and here at CPF.

The key idea is, right now....This is just for proof of concept.

Production models will be spewing more fire!


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 31, 2008)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## SaVaGe (Jan 31, 2008)

Ken J. Good said:


> It's ALIVE
> 
> Looking for a name....


 
Ken, Looking for a name?

How about Polarion Gunner?
Gunner or Recoil?
Polarion Recoil...


----------



## BOUT2HUNT (Jan 31, 2008)

I absolutely love it, very well thought out and crafted, what about the Polarion FIREPOWER HID :laughing:


----------



## paddling_man (Jan 31, 2008)

Ken J. Good said:


>



I LOVE it!!

I'm a broadcast (TV) engineer and we work with / maintain a lot of remote camera and microwave transmission systems. Harsh environments - "idiot proof?" They make better idiots. - etc. Many of your mounting components and cabling looks similar to what we utilize.

A couple of questions to provoke some thought:

1) Can the lens withstand the impact from the female end of that canon connector?

2) Can the cable insulation withstand a few moments of contact from the lens after it has been activated for some moments?

Maybe an asbestos cable sleeve for the insulated area like http://cableorganizer.com/f6-flame-retardant/ and some sort of rubber boot that is peeled back... well, maybe like... um... a _gentile _to go around the metal connector on the cable?

Food for thought! Great design - I couldn't do it!


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanx for the sanity checks. It's so cool to hear how other fields and experience can relate to other sectors.

This is just a mock-up cable. We have other/beefier plans for the cabling.
A weapon barrel can get extremely hot (much hotter that the bezel/glass is going to get) to say the least.

Good point on a cable connector slamming into the glass. We are using a very high quality impact resistant glass, but I imagine that folks could find a way to break it.

In combat, the light will work just fine without the glass, but that obviously exposes the lamp.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 1, 2008)

Ken,

You mentioned the current model has the same internals as a Helios.
Is this what it will always have or is this just for the purpose of having a working light?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Flashanator (Feb 1, 2008)

this looks beyond state of the art.
nice


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 1, 2008)

The Polarion CSWL will not have the same internals as the current Helios.

In fact, I fired off the new internals on in a different platform last nite....

I am a happy camper at this point...


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 1, 2008)

Ken J. Good said:


> The Polarion CSWL will not have the same internals as the current Helios.
> 
> In fact, I fired off the new internals on in a different platform last nite....
> 
> I am a happy camper at this point...




Now comes the obvious question.
How soon will you be able to let those of us that can't go to SHOT know what the internals will be?
How hot will this light get in use?
My X1 gets so hot by the 80 minute mark, when it goes out, that the body will literally burn somebody if they try to hold it.
I know it is not just my light. A friend of mine also has an X1 and we were both mentioning how the X1 is a must use the handle light.
This is why I am curious about the heat of the new light during extended use.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 1, 2008)

I have not done a long term runtime test with respect to heat.

I know exactly what happens when and where on a Helios if it is run for 90 minutes straight without any air circulation.

We did do a 20 minute runtime heat test not using a Laser thermometer, and the CSWL was simply warm to the touch. The radiation cooling fins really are functional.

I will let you know what is happening in the world of Polarion handhelds tomorrow.

All I have to say is....WOW.....I am blown away right now.


----------



## ROADSTIR (Feb 24, 2008)

*Polarion- Crew Served Weapon Light (CSWL) Name suggestion*

Ken,

Have you chosen a name for this light yet? This popped into my head while doing some welding recently.

How about *"SCORCH I"* or just plain *"SCORCH?"* As in scorched earth. Or a play on Super Charged Torch?

Roadstir


----------



## Eye of Unk (Feb 24, 2008)

I think a body with aerogel as a liner around key parts to insulate and also mask thermal detection should be an option to consider.

I picture this as a weapon light but bad guys can see my heat radiation from the light housing through a thermal viewer.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 17, 2008)

First units.

Yahoo, just received my first CSWL's from Polarion (small Aimpoint optic mounted).






I will do some better photography later (this was point and shoot).
It will include all the cabling and IR filter, our mini-gun mount (light with no internal battery), and the spotlight handle version.

I have some minor changes that will be implemented in the full production run, but they are external changes that can to be implemented here stateside on these units before deployment to the units that have requested these.

Polarion ended up doing some extended continuos runtime testing and designed new ballast just for the CSWL that will run at 43-watts. Reason, we wanted the widest envelope possible for extended runtimes to prevent the thermal shutdown circuitry from activating. We are talking about runtimes that far exceed the runtimes expected by a user employing a handheld 50 watt unit.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2008)

Beautiful work Ken. Very thorough from the description. I like the aimpoint too. I guess that could be used to sight in the collimated portion of the beam or as a secondary weapon sight. Man...that thing is just amazing in appearance alone!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 17, 2008)

The Aimpoint is there for demo purposes.

Any optic, laser, IR emitter can be mounted on this platform.

I am looking forward to the next few months.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 17, 2008)

That looks real nice.

Looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 17, 2008)

Excellent, most excellent  ...


----------



## adamlau (Jul 18, 2008)

Any word on the retail for the spotlight handle version? Does anyone else here yearn for a GB for one of these puppies  ?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 22, 2008)

I could sell it to you retail/Group Buy, but you will not like the price.

This is not going to be a product I am planning selling to the general public at discount prices.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 22, 2008)

Ken J. Good said:


> I could sell it to you retail/Group Buy, but you will not like the price.
> 
> This is not going to be a product I am planning selling to the general public at discount prices.



I think we, as taxpayers :laughing:, want to know how much one of these will set us back.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 23, 2008)

As Pat36 said, it sure is a looker--something out of Star Trek but, I don't have a Phazer to hook it on to! I'll just have to pass on any possible buy.....


Karl


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Jul 23, 2008)

Let´s make a guess about the price...
Two times a PH50? or...MORE????

anyone else want to make a guess? 

Regards...


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2008)

:thinking: I'll guess $4800



P.S. I was a little surprised that the ballast was rethought for the sake of run-time. I guess because I figured that external power would often be available in the crew served role.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 24, 2008)

Not runtime...Heat.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 24, 2008)

In relation to light reliability....detection....what....? I don't catch the drift....:thinking:



Karl


----------



## adamlau (Jul 25, 2008)

Redesigned ballast is likely more efficient at conserving light lost to heat, thereby increasing overall reliability and runtime. 
Perhaps a price has not yet been posted because the final cost of finished product variations has not yet been determined.


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 26, 2008)

Ken J. Good said:


> It's ALIVE
> 
> Looking for a name....


 
_*Insurgent Detergent*_


Brightnorm


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 27, 2008)

Insurgent Detergent...

Very Good :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Jul 27, 2008)

Burqa blaster?


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Jul 27, 2008)

Because of it´s power:"Blind me from behind me"


or....Ghetto Blaster? Hmmm....i think that has something to do with music 

Regards...


----------



## Zenster (Jul 29, 2008)

I for one would like to see what could be arranged for a best price as a CPF "Group Buy".
Those lights sold to CPF members might end up being the ONLY examples of this light ending up in hands of civilians. 

As for a name, I'll throw in several possibilities:
"Hyperion" (Titan god of light)
"Seeker" (Came to mind seeing it mounted on the .50 Cal.)
"Hunter" (Ditto)
"Hunter-Seeker" (Ditto)
"Liberator" (Reference to it's U.S. Military intended use)
and my personal favorite: "Deathray" (since I'm an unashamed fan of 50's horror movies :huh: )

Ok, now here's what I'm thinking; how about if I send a down payment of $500 to put one on "lay away", and continue to send $500 a month until it's paid off at which time you can ship it? :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Jul 30, 2008)

brightnorm said:


> _*Insurgent Detergent*_
> 
> 
> Brightnorm




Ha! lol. That's funny. 


Oh...let's see..... I was thinking of something to the theme of desert winds, but sharqi and shamal sound kinda jihad. 

How about 

Polarion *SandStorm*. 

or

Polarion *Typhoon

*or

Polarion *Lightning 


*I think I like Typhoon.....


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 30, 2008)

Insight Technology is licensed to make the multi-function Gladius LED Flashlight under their umbrella. They called it the Typhoon and the Typhoon II.

So I will pass on that....

I have settled on a name. Nothing currently listed in this thread.

Going to trademark it before it is announced

Already have the Chinese trying to do some facsimile of this light, trying to convince who knows what audience it's a useful thing to obtain...

It's actually quite humorous...


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, they don't waste any time!


----------



## Lips (Jul 30, 2008)

.


Ken


I don't think the *EVENGER* can be truly copied by anyone...




.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 1, 2008)

The rate of "R&D" and innovation with your Chinese friends never ceases to amaze me.

I mean we are getting closer and closer to a complete Polarion CSWL inside a computer terminal everyday!!! :twothumbs

I wish I would have thought of some of these concepts....


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is the real deal:

Just a few pics fooling around. I need to get serious this week and lay the system out. Modular, stackable, powerful. Production units will have a 5-pin Amphenal connector as opposed to the 8-pin. We have some other ideas for the 8-pin later.

Few more mount changes, couple minor external changes and we are ready for full production. 

We went with and registered "Night Reaper". 





Large Mount with Picatinny Rails, Secure 850 nm IR Filter, Internal Battery and or External Power Sources, Toggle or External Gunner Switch, Master ON/OFF. Quick Disconnect from the Mount to be used as a handheld searchlight if required.





Smaller Mount without Picatinny Rails, Secure 850 nm IR Filter, External Power Sources, Toggle or External Gunner Switch, Master ON/OFF. We are also going to do a small mount with Picatinny rails for accessory mounting.





Searchlight Handle, External Power, Toggle Switch (on the left side not shown in image) with Thumb, Master ON/OFF. We have a nice little cutout for thumb placement. This handle is going to change a bit in production, for center of gravity reasons and finger ergonomics. This will suffice to give testers a good idea of the concept in terms on modularity.





I informally tested the "Night Reaper" against the "other guys" system both in shorter and longer range applications....That exercise brought an immediate smile to those present who were not sure what to expect when the Polarion was fired up...


----------



## adamlau (Aug 26, 2008)

Excellent. I will be inquiring about this puppy after production is in full swing. Replacing the M6-CB by my bedside table with the Night Reaper as the ideal "bump in the night" is how I see the future taking shape  .


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes...This is the logical replacement for an SF M6 by your bedside!!!

Don't forget to include the M2 machinegun with a tripod mount...Purrfekt for close quarter battle in the house.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 26, 2008)

Ken J. Good said:


> Yes...This is the logical replacement for an SF M6 by your bedside!!!




LOL!

and fast attack motorcycle to blast down the hallway. 


I like the black and natural HA color combo of the "night reaper" just not sure about the name though. It seems a little "rock concert shirt-ish"


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 26, 2008)

The name is going to stay.

However it barely edged out this marketing campaign strategy:

40,000,000,000,000,000,0000,000,000,000 Candlepower Searchlight 
Made in China
$19.95 with extra battery


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 26, 2008)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Patriot (Aug 27, 2008)

Ken J. Good said:


> The name is going to stay.
> 
> However it barely edged out this marketing campaign strategy:
> 
> ...





I figured the name would stay since you had it trademarked before announcing it. It's catchy, just not my style. Much better than the 4 trillion cp strategy anyhow..


----------



## Ken J. Good (Mar 30, 2009)

Been sorta quiet about this but no more.
Trademarked, Patent Pending design - Night Reaper CSWL

Released as a 50-watt, 5,200 lumen system. We made many, many internal changes to this light. Although it looks like the original pre-production protos, it's really almost a totally redesigned light.

*Searchlight Improvements*
New self regulating ballast to deal with the realities of a 50-watt ballast in a small space. 
Better Clear Glass Isolation
Better IR Glass Isolation
Better Tempered IR Glass
Slightly larger Diameter IR Glass
Lighter IR Filter Housing
Hardened Electronics Package with newly designed Solid Aluminum milled housing (no more internal plastic lamp base)
Improved / Spring Tensioners on the Electronic Circuit Board/Battery Interface 
Allen Head bolts on the Switching Covers
Better Tail cap Lockout Tension 
Easy to change in the field lamp assembly / clamp system

Rubber shock-isolators within the Mount Clamp/Searchlight Interface
New internal battery sleeve designed to minimize movement of the internal battery
New Quick Disconnect / Throw Lever Lock-out on the Mount Clamp/Searchlight Interface (no more Star nut)
Better Clamping on the Base of the Mount

External Power Sources: 5590, 2590 military batteries, 12-24V D/C
Internal: Standard Polarion Lithium Ion Rechargeable

The system depicted in the images below shows the searchlight attached to a MK93 Mount which can accept a M2 .50 cal Machinegun or the MK19 Auto Grenade Launcher.

The Titanium cantilever bracket is designed to work with the current US Army shield and will not interfere with a Blank Firing Adpater for the M2.

Making all that happen was a challenge, but we have addressed the problem in a unique way.

Rather than attach any part of the mounting hardware to the weapon itself, we chose to attach our mounting system to the MK93 mount. This accomplishes several things. It significantly reduces the recoil the light itself experiences and it allows the operator to hot swap weapons if required without having to detach/re-attach the searchlight hardware.

The light itself can be dismounted and used in a handheld configuration is seconds, yet it almost impossible for it to come loose once it's snapped and safety pinned in position on the mount.

Units are going into battle as I type this. Sobering but motivating!

Images:

Front View: http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-CSWL-Front.jpg

Down Angle Check: http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-CSWL-Down.jpg

Up Angle Check: http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-CSWL-Up.jpg

Right Side: http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-CSWL-Right.jpg

Gunner's Switch: http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-CSWL-Switch.jpg

Free Standing Mount: http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-CSWL-Cantilever.jpg

We have already changed the cantilever bracket design from the one in the images above. The new one will be 25% lighter and will converge at the leading edge to give a "meaner" look.

I wonder how long it will take the Chinese to render a CAD/CAM drawing and try to sell it as an Airsoft Replica?


----------



## csshih (Mar 31, 2009)

oh.. jeez that thing looks diabolical.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 31, 2009)

That's some awesome hardware. The M2 is one of the few weapons that could make the NR look as tiny as it does. When I was a kid, 10-12 one of my chores was to clean the M2 to a spit shine inside and out after a weekend of shooting. It's looked even bigger to my ten year old eyes...lol. I wish that the Night Reaper had been around back in those days! Of course today the light cost nearly as much as the whole M2 did back then.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 31, 2009)

I was just reading this thread for the first time, and half-way in started thinking of names. Nothing I could think of is as great as your Night Reaper. This light and that name just kicks major ***! Bravo!


----------



## SwatDude (Mar 31, 2009)

How much??


----------



## Ken J. Good (Mar 31, 2009)

Quite a few configurations to choose from. 
In a nutshell, a lot. 

PM me if want the details.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Apr 3, 2009)

Latest Generation of these things in finally rolling off the line.
It's been a crazy journey so far...

I look back at the first proto and thought it looked so cool....


----------



## dudemar (Apr 3, 2009)

Look out SF Hellfire!:devil:


----------



## Fred23 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*



Ken J. Good said:


> Actually there is going to be some US-Made Polarion HID's. I am standing that up now.


 
Hi!
Does it means that all this device is 100% US.?
it's a share 50/50 project between you and Korea.?

Rgds.


----------



## flasherByNight (Apr 20, 2009)

Ken J. Good said:


> I have settled on a name. Nothing currently listed in this thread.




bah...thinking up a name alone could have entertained (us) for at least a dozen pages 
Could have made it a competition, winner gets one for free 

My 2 bits _"The Polarion Scorched Earth"_

Anyhow, congrats! :thumbsup:

(First  just for the record in case it really is $19.95 :devil


----------



## XeRay (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Polarion Crew Served Weapon System*



Fred23 said:


> Hi!
> Does it means that all this device is 100% US.?
> it's a share 50/50 project between you and Korea.?
> 
> Rgds.


 
Ken,

I hope you don't mind me answering (partial) this question. The bulb I believe is still made in Germany (D1S Osram). The ballast I believe is made in South Korea or elswhere in Asia. The reflector is also likely made in S. Korea.

Ken will confirm.

Dan


----------



## Ken J. Good (Apr 22, 2009)

Current manufacturing status of the Polarion-USA Night Reaper

Internal electronics: Designed for Polarion-USA by Polarion of Korea. Manufactured in South Korea

Battery: LG Cells in a propriatary battery made by Polarion of Korea.

Body: Flashlight Style and general configuration designed by Polarion-USA in conjuction with Polarion of Korea. Manufactured in South Korea

Reflector is designed and manufactured by Polarion of Korea

Lamp Assembly is in fact a German made D1S Osram.

Mounts (MK1-MK3 and MK93 Cantilever in Titanium, Searchlight Handle): Designed by Polarion-USA. Currently Manufactured in the US.

Cable Assembly: Desingted by Polarion-USA. Currently Manufactured in the US.

Case and custom Foam: US Made

Distribution Rights: Polarion-USA worldwide.


----------

